# Buy a Bag and Give a Meal to Pets in Need This Holiday Season



## Petguide.com

​


> *Giving feels good - especially when it's for rescue dogs and cats. Give PetSmart's 'Buy a Bag, Give a Meal' a boost this holiday season before it ends on December 31.*
> 
> 'Tis the season of giving, so why not give something to the many pets in need all over the country? PetSmart is making giving super simple with its 'Buy a Bag, Give a Meal' program. Here's how you can help homeless pets this holiday season.
> 
> *How It Works*
> 
> All you have to do is shop at PetSmart for your pet's food. Every time you buy any bag of dry dog food or dry cat food in the U.S. or Canada - any brand, any size - a meal will be donated on your behalf to an animal in need. More specifically, your donation will be a 5 oz. meal of dog food or 1.5 oz. meal of cat food (based on the daily requirements for an adult 40-pound pooch or adult 10-pound kitty).
> 
> Whether you prefer shopping in store, online, or you're set up with the convenient auto ship feature on the PetSmart website, every bag you purchase means yet another meal donated to a hungry pet. Your donation will go to PetSmart Charities or PetSmart Charities of Canada, who will take care of delivering that food to pets who need it most.
> 
> *Who It Helps*
> 
> This program is all about helping dogs and cats. Up to 7 million animals enter shelters every year, but there are also many dogs and cats that live with pet parents who rely upon food banks to give their companions the nutrition they need. The aim is to help all of these animals, whether they're in shelters or already in homes.
> 
> Once you're done shopping, PetSmart Charities goes to work. They'll work on distributing the donated meals to a variety of animal welfare organizations, pet shelters, food banks, and other groups that work tirelessly to give animals in need plenty of food, shelter, and care.
> 
> *A Bit of History*
> 
> The 'Buy a Bag, Give a Meal' program has been running since March 1, 2017 but it is set to end on December 31, 2017 - so let's help give them a boost this holiday season!
> 
> Because the donations are based on sales, there's no limit to the amount of help that could be provided to pets who need it, but PetSmart's goal is to donate 60 million meals or more. And that's not unrealistic marker - an incredible 50 million meals have been earned to be donated so far this year.
> 
> *Why Buy a Bag, Give a Meal Is So Important*
> 
> Non-profit groups that care for animals work hard to give these pets everything that they need to stay healthy until they're adopted. But rescue groups often find that their resources are strained because they rely upon donations and have so many animals to support. By donating food through PetSmart Charities, we can all work together to help rescuers continue doing the amazing work that they do every day.
> 
> *Other Ways to Help Pets in Need*
> 
> Even if you don't have a pet of your own but you still want to help, consider purchasing a bag of dog or cat food for a friend who has a furry family member. They'll appreciate the gift and you'll be able to donate a much-needed meal for another dog or cat.
> 
> Another way to help is by purchasing one of PetSmart's gifts that give back. Choose from cute plush toys and soft blankets that you can give to your pet or to a friend's pet this holiday. Ten percent of every sale will go to PetSmart Charities, so every purchase directly supports the mission to find perfect homes for adoptable animals.
> 
> Finally, one of the best ways to help is by visiting a PetSmart Charities adoption center, where you'll be able to meet a variety of adorable, loving, and friendly dogs and cats of all ages. Save a life and bring home your new best friend!
> 
> *Ready to Give Back?*
> 
> PetSmart is helping animal lovers throughout the U.S. and Canada give the perfect present this holiday season: a gift from your pet to another pet in need. The program wraps up on December 31, so sure to take advantage of this great opportunity to give back before it's gone!


Read more about Buy a Bag and Give a Meal to Pets in Need This Holiday Season at PetGuide.com.


----------



## jhicken

I understand that PetSmart does a lot to help shelter dogs but I'm troubled that GoPitbull.com is aligning themselves with an organization that discriminates specifically against bully breeds. They have a ban against bully breeds, or any pup that may have a characteristic of a bully breed, in their doggy day camp service. It's plain for everyone to see on their website [https://www.petsmart.com/requiremen...me=learn_more&start_date=10-3-2016&end_date=]

Their policy sends a wrong message, it says that our pups are different than other dogs, they are not to be trusted. This is wrong. Personally as long as this policy is in place, I will not do any business with PetSmart. As for this promotion, I will support all dogs and my local shelter with more than just an meal.


----------

